# Postings in Non-Urgent



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Hello!

I realize people are going through and posting Craig's Lists dogs to help them - we all know that it would help for them to have the opportunity that dogs in good rescues have - for their new people to be carefully screened, etc. but Craig's List is like a newspaper classified except online. A sale is still a sale and not a rescue attempt. Even re-homing fees, while good, these are still not dogs in non-urgent rescue. And that is something - sales - that we cannot do. 

The Non-Urgent section is intended for dogs in shelters that are not high kill but who are in need of rescue assistance. 

I also realize our heading doesn't say that, and I will see about fixing that. 

Thank you for caring about these dogs. 

Jean


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

I posted one once that was free. Sorry. :-(. Where can we post these? Particularly the ones with no fees that could end up in a bad place?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am going to check on the free ones.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Free, yes. 

So:

The Non-Urgent section is intended for dogs in shelters that are not high kill but who are in need of rescue assistance. 

Dogs who are listed as free on Craig's List may also be posted.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

ok! thank you!


----------

